# Looking share expenses for bluewater trip



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking to catch a ride south bound never been bluewater fishing i am willing to share expenses or whatever asked email me at [email protected] also would like to go try snapper grouper or any kind of fishing thanks Phillip


----------

